# Growing Up :-)



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG Jenna, she is so cute and you're right in the gangly stage!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Stranger! : Francine looks like a perfect leggy blonde girl to me. How many pups in you pack now?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Miss Jenna!!!!
Francine is getting so grown up!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Not too many and I plan to keep it that way... if you notice my siggie you'll see I'll be super busy come this spring lol


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Whoa, holy cow, Trace is HUGE lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Holy Crap Jenna!!! I didn't notice your Ticker! Congratulations! Are you adding a little human to you pack?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

LOL - He looks like a VERY big boy in that shot...LOL
He is 7 months, 58 pounds, 22.5"


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, a happy little surprise!  We don't know what flavor it is yet (pink or blue? either will be great to me). Hope s/he likes dogs!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Innie or Outie I'm sure you will make a great mom. Do clickers work with kids? :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Good to see you Jenna!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Hey Hoochie!

I don't know about clickers, but I know positive, loving, gentle methods probably do 

I can't wait to meet my little one. I'm having my baby at home, with no drugs. I'm so excited.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

We will be anxious for pictures in six months or so. Take care of yourself.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congratulation on the Baby!.You're going to make a great Mom!!.
Yr pup is gorgeous!.Are you keeping him or is he for adoption?.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

wow Francine got big!!!!! she looks beautiful.
Are you sure about the no drugs part????:uhoh:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am sure, I don't fear pain. I fear needles!

Francine belongs to us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello Jenna,
Francine is getting so big and is a pretty girl. I love the gangly stage. So are you going to take progression pictures for us of you pregnant? Congrats and think you will make a great mother. Just wait you will probably change your mind on the drugs. Not like I know but I saw how my best friend was and she fears the needle too. She ended up taking the pain shots after she started imitating Linda Blair from the Exercist and scaring me half to death. Good luck and come around more often, we miss your crew.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Yay, I'm glad to see you back here! Francine is so big!!!

Wow, how exciting! You're going to be a great mom. I bet if I ever met your kid he/she wouldn't even annoy me like most kids do ...


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Innie or Outie I'm sure you will make a great mom. Do clickers work with kids? :


 LOL

Francine sure is looking good. She has a very pretty face!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi, Jenna!!!!:wave: Francine is so pretty even if she is gangly. And congrats to you, girl! Wow, and if you thought pups could be a challenge, you're about to have your horizons widened, albeit in a wonderful way :
Now...can we start bugging you about names, lol?


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wow Jenna!! It seems like yesterday you were posting pictures of her as a little fluffball!! Congratulations, too!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah we are stuck on names! We do NOT agree on name styles. I like exotic, unusual, uncommon names (even if old fashioned or traditional, they have to be uncommon for me to like them). 

I am not showing yet at all or I'd post a photo. I've lost tons of weight from being sick, and am actually thinner and flatter stomached than I have been in years! I am 15 weeks tomorrow. I am sure my belly will "pop" out soon.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

My theory is the same as with puppers....you can have a few names in your back pocket, but you have to 'meet' them first, lol.

And watch those ultrasounds...they still get turtles and tacos confused


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Haven't had an ultrasound yet- I do want to know the sex, but I have no preference. I'm not gonna decorate seriously or anything until after baby is safe and sound. I think it's bad luck to do up a whole room in advance. Weird, maybe, but that's me. Of course I'll get the basics. I'm going pretty natural, so I may not even get an ultrasound, but I'd like one. Up to my midwife  Either way, I'll be happy. Boys and girls both are super cool for different reasons IMO.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Great looking pup, despite the gangles. Taegan's three and still gangly!

Both my daughter, who has a now three year old, and I had home births, no drugs. She's now doing midwifery. Great choice in my opinion!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Jenna!! Good to hear from you... Congrats! And your pup looks great to me...
Come around more often...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Very cool! Would love to hear all about it some time.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations on upcoming baby addition!!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I am not showing yet at all or I'd post a photo. I've lost tons of weight from being sick


 
Ahh, this makes me think "pink". I had two of each and the girls made me much sicker than the boys. I've heard the same thing from other mom's too. But either way, it's awesome!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Jenna! Francine is beautiful! I'm sure your new addition will be a total dog lover. Good luck with the no drugs thing, I did it (3X) and recommend an epidural to whomever wants my opinion. Keep us posted!


----------

